# Crop circles ......



## rgp (Feb 7, 2022)

I surfed around on TV, and landed on a show about crop-circles. My question is, are they anywhere but here & England ? I don't believe I have heard any other countries mentioned ........ Maybe Canada ? 

Actually I suppose the more accurate name might be [crop-designs] ? .... since they are not all circirular ? 

In your opinions, where do they come from ? who creates them ? & why ?

I'm not a tin-hat / black helicopter kind of guy ........ but the darn things are interesting .


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 7, 2022)

rgp said:


> Actually I suppose the more accurate name might be [crop-designs] ? .... since they are not all circirular ?



You're right, they are not all circular, but they are certainly works of art. Can't say that I have ever seen an amateurish one.
Positive fuel for conspiracy theorists.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 7, 2022)

Have there been any new ones recently?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 7, 2022)

We've had small natural crop circles or swirls caused by wind passing over grain fields.

IMO the more elaborate ones are created by young aliens with too much time on their hands. 

I'm also very curious about the origin of the Nazca Lines.

Probably the work of the young alien's grandparents when they were kids.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 7, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Have there been any new ones recently?


http://www.cropcircleconnector.com/interface2005.htm

Looks like the most recent one reported in the UK was Aug 2021.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 7, 2022)

rgp said:


> In your opinions, where do they come from ? who creates them ? & why ?
> 
> I'm not a tin-hat / black helicopter kind of guy ........ but the darn things are interesting .


I've wondered if they're made by the military - like maybe testing some sort of remote surface-manipulator thing. 
To what end I can only guess, but it's all guessing anyway.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 7, 2022)

rgp said:


> I surfed around on TV, and landed on a show about crop-circles. My question is, are they anywhere but here & England ? I don't believe I have heard any other countries mentioned ........ Maybe Canada ?
> 
> Actually I suppose the more accurate name might be [crop-designs] ? .... since they are not all circirular ?
> 
> ...


I agree, they are interesting.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 7, 2022)

rgp said:


> In your opinions, where do they come from ? who creates them ? & why ?


I'm gonna go with @Aunt Bea - juvenile delinquent aliens...


----------



## Jace (Feb 10, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I've wondered if they're made by the military - like maybe testing some sort of remote surface-manipulator thing.
> To what end I can only guess, but it's all guessing anyway.


I'd go along with that!


----------

